# 1996 Nissan Sentra Alternator Problems..



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

I own a 1996 Nissan Sentra and have a nice system installed in it and im running a kicker 600.1 in it and i own a 70 amp altnerator and if you do the math its pulling more then what i have..I was just wondering if anybody on this fourm as this same problem and if they solved it?

I got a site that can offer me a 150 amp with direct placement but i kinda want bigger


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Please shorten your signature to 4 lines or less.

Now that you've been here 48 hours I'm going to move this to the B14 forum.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

If your lights arent dimming to bad I wouldnt worry about it.


----------

